# Banging Bacon Venison Roasts



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Best danged venison roasts I've ever cooked.
_Banging good, bursting with flavorful juiciness!_


I took extra time and care with these starting with heating a heavily spiced brine, in which I brined the roasts in for 15 hours.


Kosher salt, seasoned salt, mixed peppercorns, garlic, onion, bay leaf, celery seed, sage, thyme and rosemary.













Then I rubbed them both thoroughly and wrapped with thick cut bacon, added more rub and stepped back admire them.












Fired up the smoker to 280°-300°, fed it some Hickory and filled the water tray.
Put the roasts in and thought to myself... Breakfast!












Smoked for three hours to an IT of 145°, pulled, wrapped and rested for an hour before slicing.

































Plated with fresh hothouse cucumbers and vine ripened tomatoes, and the bacon.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mercy.... that looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

By "heating a heavily spiced brine" do you mean you just put it together and put it on the stove, or is this code for something else?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Out of the park again brother!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> By "heating a heavily spiced brine" do you mean you just put it together and put it on the stove, or is this code for something else?


I mean putting a gallon of water in a stock pot, bringing it to a boil and then adding the spices.
The heat allows the salts to dissolve more thoroughly and releases the essences of the spices.
Then it is allowed to completely cool before adding your meat.

I normally just do a simple cold brine of water and salt, maybe some brown sugar. Or I do a dry brine of straight salt for 2-4 hours.

But I decided to go all out on these on the request of my youngest son.
Brining really does help keep meat juicy, and together withe the added fat of the bacon these roasts were VERY juicy.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow Chile that looks tasty!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Mercy!

bet they were great & thanks for sharing.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I see the Sage, Rosemary and Thyme, but, where is the Parsley?:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

